# Helpful video must watch



## Mansoor (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## leothelion (Aug 28, 2016)

So true what the guy in the video is saying just tell your anxiety personalization to go to hell and move on keep doing this every day and ignoring all the thougts feelings making your life a misery oer and over again !!!


----------

